# famous couples



## Tink (Jul 17, 2009)

Romeo and Juliet
Scarlett O'Hara and Rhett Butler
Annie Oakley and Frank Butler
Pocahontas and John Smith 
John Lennon and Yoko Ono
Henry VIII and Anne Boleyn
Lucille Ball and Ricky Ricardo
King Arthur & Guinevere


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

morticia + gomez
frankenstien and his bride
jack o lantern and sally
sweeney todd and mrs lovett
burke and hare (the body-snatchers)
kermit the frog and miss piggy


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

Donnie Darko + Frank 
Beauty and the Beast


on a less whimsical note:
Famous Couples - Index of Famous Couples
may help


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Roger and Jessica Rabbit
Groucho and Harpo Marx(ok, so they were brothers, but a woman could easily pull off harpo)
Cyrano and Roxane
Mickey and Minnie
Ma and Pa Kettle


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

I saw Marilyn Manson & marilyn Monroe- different!


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Marilyn Monroe and Joe DiMaggio
Katharine Hepburn and Spencer
Marie Antoinette and King Louis XVI


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I had a couple come in to The Costume Shop and we got them outfitted to be Boris Badenoff and Natasha (from the Rocky and Bullwinkle cartoons for those of you not old enough to remember.)


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

Corpse bride and Victor
Hugh Hefner and bunny
Barbie and Ken
Sherlock Holmes and Watson (for 2 guys)
Laurel and Hardy (skinny guy, fat guy)

Check out "Never Been Kissed" (1999 with Drew Barrymore). Towards the end is the prom, famous couples theme. Some interesting ideas for couples - Tom Cruise and Rebecca DeMornay in "Risky Business" I remember.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

Movie wise.
Norman Bates and Lila Crane (lila dressed in a shower curtain, of course)
Luke & Lia, Han & Lia, etc.
Vincet Vega & Mia Wallace (Pulp Fiction)
Hannibal Lecter & Clarice Starling (Silence of the Lambs)
Neo & Trinity (Matrix)
Ripley & Alien (Alien...works best if girl is willing to wear grey cotton undies)
The Bride & Bill (Kill Bill)
Evey & V (her in the schoolgirl outfie, him as him)
Westley & Buttercup (Princess Bride)

Historical:
Cleopatra and Mark Antony
Lancelot and Guinevere
Pocahontas and John Smith
Marie and Pierre Curie
John Lennon & Yoko Ono

The couple from American Gothic (I actually saw this done very well)

How about a partially painted Mona Lisa with a DaVinci carrying paintbrush and palette.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

fred and wilma
barney and Betty
Elvis and Percilla


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

we are doing mother nature and father time this year, thinking about making them a dark pair instead of white, what do you think?


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

Obcessedwit said:


> we are doing mother nature and father time this year, thinking about making them a dark pair instead of white, what do you think?


And the theme would be: "It's not nice to F%@# with Mother Nature."


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

*mother nature*

exactly, I found a huge strobe light yesterday at Salvation army for $5 bucks, going to try and set it you as lightning, so that way I can let them know who is in charge lol.....aslo trying to find an hour glass for father time, if not will have to make one..


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

A good representation of an hourglass is two medium sized rubber balls from Wally World (the inflatable kind), two wooden (or foam) disks and three wood dowels. Find the balls that have the purple swirl pattern on them. Just assembling them will work, but a little mache work will improve it, too.

Or, you could just give him a really big clock (a'la Flavor Flav), but with the hands made out of skeletal arms and hands.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks i will check it out....


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie
Hugh Hefner and any of his blond girlfriends
J-Lo and Mark Anthony


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Queen Victoria and Prince Albert
Big Bad Wolf and Red-Riding Hood
Austin Powers and Felicity
Batman and Wonder Woman
Betty and Barney Rubble
Caveman and Cavegirl 
Fred and Ginger
Fred and Wilma Flintstone
Mad Hatter and Alice In Wonderland
Rasputin and Alexandra
Tarzan and Jane


----------

